# Please Help...Having Zoanthid Issues



## tate1 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have been experiencing some issues with a couple of my zoas. My water parameters are perfect. I had them tested at a LFS. I have a couple rocks of zoas that seem to not want to open up. They have been very healthy up to a couple of days ago. All my other zoas are doing good with no issues. We have looked for all types of pests and there is nothing visible. No signs of anything. Looks just like zoas closed up. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I really do not want to lose any zoanthids. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I hope its OK that I post a link to another site but this thread might help you out.

Zoo Dip Part I and 2 - Michigan Reefers


----------



## tate1 (Feb 13, 2010)

archer772 said:


> I hope its OK that I post a link to another site but this thread might help you out.
> 
> Zoo Dip Part I and 2 - Michigan Reefers


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I have learned my zoas love 'dirty' water. I have a retarded amount of nitrates (+100) and they spread like wild fire. I dont suggest to try and raise your nitrates however, try doing a little less water in your changes and see what happens :-D


----------

